# Stock Roof Rack



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I have the SEL and I wish I had bought the SEL Premium. I have to tell you that there is an SEL Premium at my local VW dealer for 34,700. They got it right after I bought my SEL two weeks ago. So here is my question, can a stock roof rack be installed fairly easy or is it a tough job? Am I stuck with the two Thule type cross bars as my only cost effective option? Anyone that has picks of their rides with installed roof racks, please share. I am trying to decide what to do. Thanks, Steve


----------



## jettago (Sep 18, 2002)

I looked into it and the parts alone cost about $500 plus the installation. I quickly lost interest and wished we had bought the premium model.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Has anyone ever installed a stock roof rack or something similar to that on their Routan? If you have pics or input, I would be grateful. Thanks, Steve


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*Rack*

Steve I can appreciate your desire to have a roof rack.
I have owned 14 SUVs w/roof racks and *NEVER* used any of them.
_So *I'll pass on the rack*. _
I like the clean roof. A little more sporty to me.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I suppose a lot of folks don't use their roof rack. But we actually used our old one (Dodge Journey) a lot. We canoe and kayak and also use a Thule Cargo Box. That said, we just went to Disneyland and had more interior cargo space than we needed. So the cargo box may not be a necessity like it was in the Journey, which had no cargo space inside. A hitch is the other priority so I can pull our enclosed trailer with our mountain bikes or put on the bike rack in the hitch for day trips. Thanks again, Steve


----------



## routan13053 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Thule Roof Rack*

We purchase an SE in June and wanted the factory rack but they said it couldn't be installed after market. We had to go with the Thule rack (shown here with another set of Thule add-on rails). It is on the VW accessories website.


----------

